# First Soil Test. First year on my own



## Mets367 (Oct 9, 2019)

So here it is. Had lawn company do fertilizer and the like for a cpl of years but going to do it myself form here on. Had my soil tested last week and here it is. I don't think it is too bad. 
Please advice any actions I should take or applications I should avoid. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You soil pH is just above 7. Per the Soil Remediation Guide, I suggest you use AMS (Advance Turf Solutions at 37th and 126 st sells it).

Your Phosphorous is at a good level.

You can build up Potassium reserves. If you mulch mow, the consumption of Potassium will be reduced.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide in the my signature for more details on products/frequency/rates.


----------



## Mets367 (Oct 9, 2019)

@g-man Thanks. I will check out AMS at that location. I do mulch mow.


----------

